# Alan Hull - Books, Newsletters and Strategies - Do they work?



## StevieJ (20 December 2011)

Hi All
I got into share trading around May 2011.  A mate learnt me Alan Hull's book "Active Investing" which was good to get me into the mind set of being a share trader and to learn the basics around charting and fundamental analysis.  I then started using his actvest news letter and have overall been making a loss.  A large amount of these losses were due to beginner errors.

(The actvest news letter is put out weekly by Alan Hull and covers Blue Chip Stocks.  It does the majority or the screening and data manipulation for you, leaving you with only a few basic decision to make)

Since then I have bought his new book - "Trade my way" and have started using his "Break Out Trading" Newsletter.  This is a similar news letter  which present break out trading opportunities for blue chip stocks.  The results of this over the very short term have been terrible and I can't blame that on operator error.

Has anyone been using either of these strategies over the long term?  What sort of maximum draw down should I be expected to ride out?  Has anyone had success?

Steve


----------

